# Rekorderlig Pear Cider



## stef

My brother got me a bottle of the above mentioned Swedish Perry. It is bloody delicious. Probably too sweet for most, but it has an amazing smoothness and vanilla quality that i love. Have other people tried it? I highly recommend. I was also hoping someone will post saying they love it and have discovered a perfect clone.... 

I'm definitely trying pear cider + vanilla when i have a spare fermenter next. Doesnt say anything about it on the label, but its the only thing i think i can pin down...


Stef


----------



## JestersDarts

Yes I got my missus one of these - and I had a taste too.
Very sweet from what I remember, but very, very nice.
She enjoyed it, and the bottle looks nice on my shelf!


----------



## hsb

Sounds nice, will have to try one. Loving all these newer Perrys/Ciders that have started appearing in BottleOs. Swedish Perry?!!? Didn't see that one coming!!!
I guess Pear Cider and Perry are not the same thing so not sure how that would effect your 'clone', haven't done a cider yet myself. Vanilla sounds workable, does anyone get vanilla from their cider without actually adding it?


----------



## Muggus

JestersDarts said:


> Yes I got my missus one of these - and I had a taste too.
> Very sweet from what I remember, but very, very nice.
> She enjoyed it, and the bottle looks nice on my shelf!


In the same boat.
Bought a bottle for the girlfriend and the flavour of the stuff is just amazing! Not like anything i've ever tasting. 
Sweet, yeah, but not cloyingly so. Enough acid and structure to balance...but yeah, it almost seems artificial, candy-like with that fruit flavours in it!


----------



## InCider

I had a Kopparberg today. I am please to see all these new additions to, in spite of reveling in my Cider affair with few others in on the secret... 

Oh well, it's good as it will up the ante with us cider brewers... banana cider anyone?


----------



## The Giant

Love Kopparberg!
Used to drink it in London all the time! Beautiful over a pint of ice
They do get a bit sickly sweet after 6 or 7


----------



## InCider

The Giant said:


> Love Kopparberg!
> Used to drink it in London all the time! Beautiful over a pint of ice
> They do get a bit sickly sweet after 6 or 7



I bet they would  but worth testing all the same  tee hee hee

Time to make another pear cider!!


----------



## manticle

No shame in being a cider fan. I try every new one I see. Can't agree on the Koppaberg though - very artificial tasting to my palate.

Saw Rekorderlig at a bar the other day but didn't get a chance to try it. Will next time.


----------



## Sammus

manticle said:


> No shame in being a cider fan. I try every new one I see. Can't agree on the Koppaberg though - very artificial tasting to my palate.



ditto, on all counts

Rekorderlig is tops too.


And re an earlier post, they all say pear cider, but the ingredients list pear only... I thought pear only was perry? I guess the lingo isn't that strict...


----------



## sinkas

IS this one natural or made from concentrate?


----------



## super_simian

Isn't real perry strong (8%+) and still? A real farmhouse kind of cider, almost like a rough fruit wine.


----------



## Bongchitis

sinkas said:


> IS this one natural or made from concentrate?




I can't help but think it is concentrate and flavour all the way. Someone above mentioned artificial and that is what I get with all Rekorderlig varieties. They are nice and all but I can't get past the not natural flavour profile... esp with the Strawberry and Lime variant... lolly water.


----------



## hsb

super_simian said:


> Isn't real perry strong (8%+) and still? A real farmhouse kind of cider, almost like a rough fruit wine.


Perry is cider made from Perry Pears. Not to be confused with Pear Cider, an Apple/Pear mix - which this Swedish one seems to be, not Perry at all. Missed that from the thread title. Moot point anyway..


----------



## Jimbeer

I was drinking a few of these on Saturday night. For me, it's the best cider I've ever had, but my experiences are limited. I was just wondering if anyone had come up with a clone recipe for it. I have been thinking about having a crack at home brewed cider and this would be a good start. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would be keen too.


----------



## waggastew

Tried at Xmas. Tastes like Sprite mixed with apple juice to me. Could actually feel the cavities forming in my mouth as I drank it. Got tipped down the sink.

Needless to say I like dry style ciders. If your into sweet stuff (aka Barefoot Radler) than this may be the cider for you! Go easy though as with that much sugar a session would result in the mother of all hangovers.

As for a clone, try 4L of commercial apple juice with 500mL-1L of pear juice (comes in a can in the supermarket). Ferment with low attenuating yeast or add in some lactose for sweetness (I think you can do this with cider?).


----------



## Tanga

Yup, lactose is possible, as is artificial sweetener. My recommendation would, however, involve manning up and drinking dry ciders =p.

JKs - I like a good sweet cider too (the older style Bulmers - what the hell have they done to it lately?). If you don't like the acidity you can do a Malic Acid conversion to lower it:
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f32/maloatic-f...ntation-137206/
The bacteria is available at wine brewing shops, just get a small size and add it on day 3 of fermentation. I haven't used it myself yet (I'm acquiring a taste for dry cider), but have heard good reviews.

The apple juice mixes taste sweeter when fermented:
*Apple / Pear* - You can usually get apple / pear 50% juice from the supermarket (same price as straight apple). The cider I made with this and some apple (so about 1/4 pear in total) ended up very nice.
*Apple / Passionfruit* - not recommended - urgh - it's orange and hazy because of the added pectin and tastes just like fruity lexia.
*Apple / Berry (of some description)* Yum! *Apple and Blackcurrent was spectacular.* It was spritzy, and not as acidic, and even when completely fermented out held onto just enough sweetness to make it a great summer white / rose wine replacement (commercial cider drinkers love it too).. I haven't tasted any of the other berries yet - probably will as soon as I can source some cheap. Probably not the strawberry though - it's got pectin added too (probably to keep the strawberry in suspension) so will be hazy again.
I haven't tasted mango and apple yet because I think it'd probably be similar to the passionfruit one.


----------



## McFly

What yeasts are you using in the cider mixes?


----------



## Tanga

I was using 1118, though I've found D-47 is actually a better candidate (especially for mead) as it allows for a little bit more residual sweetness.


----------



## McFly

Thanks. I've been using EC-1118 but I'd like a little more sweetness. I'll give D-47 a go.


----------



## Tanga

McFly said:


> Thanks. I've been using EC-1118 but I'd like a little more sweetness. I'll give D-47 a go.



Cool! Don't let the temps climb too high (mid 20s were still fine). I got some fruity ester flavours that were a bit odd. It's not overly tempremental, but not the workhorse 1118 is.


----------



## BjornJ

When I was maybe 20 years old, Kopparbergs Pear cider became a big hit.
it was sold as a "refresher" of sorts, after a few beers we'd have a pear cider which was sweat and fresh, before getting back into the pilsners.

I've looked at some Swedish sites this morning, trying to find a recipe to post here.

Not had much luck, but this is what I found;


http://www.richmondmarketing.com/Kopparberg.html 
This site sells cider, saying the soft water of Kopparbergs plays an important role, with its low mineral content. (sounds like Sydney water?) 


http://www.dricka.se/cider/kopparbergs-cid...nsk-guld-paron/
Review in Swedish of the stronger version of the pear cider, at 7% it has in Sweden become the most popular one:






http://shbf.se/bryggaren/viewtopic.php?f=9...lit=Kopparbergs
Probably more relevant. Site for Swedish home brewers.
They argue if Kopparbergs is a cider or just lolly water, and if the Kopparbergs beers are any good (never knew they brewed beer as well).
One guy says he has visited the brewery and the brew master showed him around.
1: They ferment their pear cider in tanks "just like for beer. It is made from fruit concentrate".
2: They boil their wort for beers under vacuum, sucking out air to reduce boiling temperature to 70 degrees C, boiling hops for 90 mins at this reduced temp. (not relevant, but interesting still  )

Another guy argues the pear cider is not really cider, nor perry, but pear wine with added flavours.
This guy apparantly went to the bottle shop and brought one home, entering the ingredients list from the label:




So in Swedish the label says it is made from pear wine and pear juice adding "flavour".

Also found a couple of sites saying the Kopparbergs ciders quickly became very popular and was for a while the best selling cider in the UK due to the fact they were much sweeter than the other ciders sold in the UK.
That the sweetness made people usually not in to cider, like this one.


Maybe the "secret" is that they ferment a fruit wine/pear wine from concentrate, then back sweeten it with pear juice?


A couple of the sites selling the cider said the recipe is from 1930 and they let the cider "ferment out slowly to required strength", maybe hinting at that fermentation is halted at the desired alc strength leaving sweetness.


Anyway, that's what I found so no recipe sadly!

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## BjornJ

found one more hit on that home brew site, saying the cans of Kopparbergs ciders are no longer allowed to call it cider.
It now is marketed as drink with cider-like taste, that the term "cider" is protected and the product does not qualify according to ingredients.

So it looks you can't make this by doing an apple/pear cider.

Bjorn


----------



## grantsglutenfreehomebrew

Its good to see people appreciating cider and perry for the nectar it is. If your in the bottle-o check out Old Mout, scrumpy. Its from NZ and is up their with anything I've had. It would sit equal first right next to Magners (but only made and drunk fresh in Ireland). Its about 8% but doesn't taste harsh. It's almost like a Moscato type sweetness but better.


----------

